# Number of vape shops



## GuntherHubner117 (23/1/19)

How many vape shops are there in SA so far, about?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (23/1/19)

Not enough

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 4


----------



## M.Adhir (24/1/19)

I'd hazard a guess at around 180 to 200. 
Of which 70% are in GP. 10% in KZN, 10% in WC. Balance spread across the other provinces.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

